
Ask HN: What would you like a book on? - quickthrower2
I am planning to write a tech book this year. My JS blog is a way to practice writing which I hope will give me the confidence to work on a small book. What sort of tech topics do you think need a new book? Or a book that takes a new angle?
======
lrsjng
GPU ray tracing

